# Just when I thought I couldn't love my Kindle more.....new skin



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is the 3rd skin I've designed for my K3 in as many months, and I think I finally got it right. I prefer a lighter color to frame my screen, but didn't like the way the graphite keys stuck out in the lighter skins. So I finally designed this one, light at the top and darker on the bottom. Decal Girl printed it for me. I love it! Now when M-edge introduces their design-your-own covers, I can design one to match my skin.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Very pretty!  I'm so glad that I got to see what someone's custom skin looks like because I've been debating on creating one myself with Decalgirl.  That looks fantastic, I think I'm sold


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bunny Hugger said:


> Very pretty! I'm so glad that I got to see what someone's custom skin looks like because I've been debating on creating one myself with Decalgirl. That looks fantastic, I think I'm sold


I've designed several skins, like I said this is my 3rd for my K3; designed a couple for my K2 when I had that; and designed one for my Nook also. It's fun!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Very clever how you added the numbers above the top row of keys! And I like the butterfly on the 5-way. Nice design work!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow Patricia! I love your work!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Very clever how you added the numbers above the top row of keys! And I like the butterfly on the 5-way. Nice design work!


Thanks Harvey, my template is a little off, my numbers need to come up just a tiny bit. Will do that on my next one. But I'm sticking with this one for a while, I really love it! And I thought the butterfly was a nice touch.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice skin design Patricia! I just love everything about it from the sayings, to the butterflies. I <3 Butterflies!!! Great job!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Patricia, I love that.  You should sell it.  I'd probably buy it if you did.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Patricia, I love that. You should sell it. I'd probably buy it if you did.


I don't sell it, but I'll certainly share it. If you would like it, send me a PM with your email and I'll send you the jpeg file to send to Decal Girl. I'm flattered that you like my work!


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't sell it, but I'll certainly share it. If you would like it, send me a PM with your email and I'll send you the jpeg file to send to Decal Girl. I'm flattered that you like my work!


If you don't mind me asking, what do you use to do the editing for the skin? Id actually like to try and do one myself. I like the idea of making it even more personal.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> This is the 3rd skin I've designed for my K3 in as many months, and I think I finally got it right. I prefer a lighter color to frame my screen, but didn't like the way the graphite keys stuck out in the lighter skins. So I finally designed this one, light at the top and darker on the bottom. Decal Girl printed it for me. I love it! Now when M-edge introduces their design-your-own covers, I can design one to match my skin.


That is one of the most gorgeous skins I've ever seen. I'd been thinking about designing one for myself, but now I'm wondering if I have the skills--having seen yours.  well done.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tubbytoes said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what do you use to do the editing for the skin? Id actually like to try and do one myself. I like the idea of making it even more personal.


The template that Decal Girl sends is a .psd file. I use Photoshop Elements 8 to design mine. I'm not sure if other programs can be used or not. Photoshop Elements is not a cheap program, I think I paid $99 and had a $20 rebate, so it ended up costing me $79. But it's been worth it to me, I really enjoy working with it. Then after you buy the Photoshop program, you have to buy all the elements to use for the design. The Photoshop program is very powerful, I use it to edit photos all the time too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> That is one of the most gorgeous skins I've ever seen. I'd been thinking about designing one for myself, but now I'm wondering if I have the skills--having seen yours.  well done.


Amy, you can do it! The first weekend I had the Photoshop program and worked on it, it took me pretty much the whole weekend to get comfortable with it, but once you understand the basics, it's not hard.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

WOW!!  What talent and patience you have!  Truly a work of art, and you should be very proud of this design.  I love butterflies, and I'm a new Kindle owner as well as new, and I'm thinking this is something I must have!    Now, I just need to figure out how to PM you for the design.  It's difficult to believe this is on a Graphite Kindle (I have Graphite, too).  Who would have thought such unique and beautiful things were available for our Kindles?  Thanks so much for sharing this!  BTW, how long did it take you to receive this once you ordered it?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> WOW!! What talent and patience you have! Truly a work of art, and you should be very proud of this design. I love butterflies, and I'm a new Kindle owner as well as new, and I'm thinking this is something I must have!  Now, I just need to figure out how to PM you for the design. It's difficult to believe this is on a Graphite Kindle (I have Graphite, too). Who would have thought such unique and beautiful things were available for our Kindles? Thanks so much for sharing this! BTW, how long did it take you to receive this once you ordered it?


Thanks for the compliments, I guess I do have a lot of patience, I like tedious work like this! It took about a week to get it, I emailed the file to them last week on Tuesday, and I received it this Monday. They are located in Delaware, I'm in Kentucky so it doesn't take too long. If you are on the west coast, it might take an additional day or two to get to you.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It is always surprising to me how much skins change the look of the kindle, and how I feel about it.  Nice work,  I love looking at all the 'detail'.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful, Patricia!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Patricia, that skin is drop-dead gorgeous!!  You should subcontract to Decalgirl or Invisible Defenders, no lie.  Wish I had your kind of talent.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Patricia that is really nice!  I love the butterflies and the numbers are great.


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> The template that Decal Girl sends is a .psd file. I use Photoshop Elements 8 to design mine. I'm not sure if other programs can be used or not. Photoshop Elements is not a cheap program, I think I paid $99 and had a $20 rebate, so it ended up costing me $79. But it's been worth it to me, I really enjoy working with it. Then after you buy the Photoshop program, you have to buy all the elements to use for the design. The Photoshop program is very powerful, I use it to edit photos all the time too.


I figured it was Photoshop. I have a friend that said he has an extra copy of it laying around and I would be able to borrow it whenever I want to mess around with it. Seems I'll have a project on my hands soon enough. I'm kind of excited! Now I just need ideas.... oh the possibilities!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tubbytoes said:


> I figured it was Photoshop. I have a friend that said he has an extra copy of it laying around and I would be able to borrow it whenever I want to mess around with it. Seems I'll have a project on my hands soon enough. I'm kind of excited! Now I just need ideas.... oh the possibilities!


I get most of my elements from DesignerDigitals.com or from Scrapbook-elements.com. DesignerDigitals is my favorite. You are lucky that your friend will let you use the Photoshop program, that's a good deal. I just think it's a lot of fun looking at all the digital elements that are available. As you can probably tell from my design, I prefer the country/old fashioned/feminine look.


----------

